# Mecha Crusade recruitment



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

_The sun rises over the mountains of Mars, shining down on a small group of what looks like people in power armor.  As your view gets better, you can see that these "suits" stand around 4 meters tall, and all bristle with weaponry.  You study them with both interest and a small amount of fear, noting the new design features and the Earth insignia.

"Captain, they've spotted the probe!" an aide shouts.

There's a brief flash from a gun on one of the approaching mechs, and the view-screen is suddenly filled by static..._

*Mecha Crusade*

The Solar Colonies Military are looking for four to six loyal soldiers to apply for a new mecha wing.  This will be a high risk assignment, but you will be outfitted with the latest equipment.  You must have logged at least 300 hours of piloting time to apply.

I'm looking for four to six players for a Mecha Crusade game.  Characters will start at 4th level, using 32 point buy.  All characters must have the Mecha Operation and Mecha Weapon Proficiency feats.  All non setting specific advanced classes from the d20 Modern core rule book will be available, as well as those from the Mecha Crusade mini-game, and the Agents of PSI setting (although psionics are very rare in the setting).  I'll be using the setting more-or-less as presented in Dragon 95, although some things will be changed (such as the presence of psionics).


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2002)

D20 modern has mechs? Wow... and I thought I wasn't going to buy it...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2002)

I'd love to play, but I don't have the Mecha Crusade mini-game. WHo/where is it from?

(Looks at his D20 bookcase, with about 60 books...shaked his head, that's what I get for buying@cost).

I'd love to be any 'MechaArchtype', puts in his bid for the Maverick (Fast Hero) guy.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *D20 modern has mechs? Wow... and I thought I wasn't going to buy it... *





			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'd love to play, but I don't have the Mecha Crusade mini-game. WHo/where is it from?*




The mechs are from the Polyhedron mini-game in Dungeon 95, but use the d20 Modern rules.  If you don't have it, you can get back issues from http://www.paizopublishing.com.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 25, 2002)

Greg “42” Roswell 

Age: 31
Gender: Male
Height: 6’1”
Weight: 201lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Blonde

Tough 4 
Criminal (Personal Firearms Prof. Move Silently and Hide class skills)

Str 10
Dex 18
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 10

HP: 40

Defense: 17 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 10)

Action Points: 7
Wealth Bonus: 9 (+8 base, +1 Criminal, +3 Windfall, -1 Purchase Steyr Scout, -1 Purchase Colt Detective Special, -1 RF Binoculars) 
Reputation: 1

BAB: +2
Melee: +2
Ranged: +6

*Steyr Scout Tactical (Classic Style)*  +6 2d10 20/x2 Ballistic 90 feet Bolt Action Clip 5

*Colt Detective Special (3rd Issue)*    +6 2d6 20/x2 Ballistic 20 feet Semi Auto 6 Cylinder

*Knife*    +2 (+6 Ranged)	1d4	20/x2	Piercing



Fort: +5
Ref: +5
Will: +0

Speed: 30'

Initiative: +4

Skills:
Move Silently +11
Hide +11
Pilot +11



Languages:
English




Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency 
Mech Operator
Mech Weapons
Brawl
Knockout Punch
Windfall

Talents:
Remain Conscious
Damage Reduction 1/-


Possessions:
Knife
Steyr Scout
Colt Detective Special (3rd issue)
Speed Loader
Range finding Binoculars 
Trench Coat 

Background:

Coming tomorrow


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

HECKS YEAH! I got the books, i'll start putting a character together.


----------



## The Black Kestrel (Nov 25, 2002)

Count me in, I'll post stats and some background tomorrow


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2002)

Dang, and I have such a mech-piloting history to call upon . Well if you need someone to role-play NPCs with limited knowledge, you can always call me in. I've played so many mech piloting games (battletech's universe mostly) that I would enjoy contributing in any way.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

*Trip Jamison*

Charismatic 2/Fast 1/Mecha Ace 1
Starting Occupation: Investigative

Str:10+0
Dex:15+2
Con:10+0
Int:14+2
Wis:12+1
Cha:16+3

Def:17   HP:18 

Rep: +3  Wealth: +6

BAB: +1     Fort:+2  Refl:+7  Will:+2   Int:+2

AP:25

Talents/Feats: Evasion, Coordinate, Personnal firearms, Dodge, Mecha Operation, Combat martial arts,Mecha weapon proficiency, Mecha dodge

Skills: Bluff +8(5 r), Diplomacy +8(5 r), Disguise +5(2 r), Drive +4(2 r), Gather info +9(5r, +1 occ.), Intimidate +7(4 r), Investigate +7(5 r, occ.), Knowledge(streetwise) +6(4 r), Listen +3(2 r), Pilot +9 (7 r). Repair +4 (2 r), Search +4 (2 r), Sense Motive +2(1 r), Spot +4(3 r), Tumble +4(2 r)


NR-088z Centurian

Structure, large Refractally hull 3600bp 
(+100 hp, +8 str, -1 att. and def, -4 hide, 1d8 slam)
Stealth kit (+10 hide and move silent)500bp
Light fortification (25% critical hit failure.)500bp

Helmet: Pilot 1 N/A
Back: Omicron 1100 thruster backpack (fly 30m clumsy) 2000bp
R.Arm: H42a Excalibur ebergy sword(+3 att and dmg, 4d6)4200bp
L.Arm: Bulwark v23defense shield (+4 defense bonus)2000bp
Shoulders: L-KEN Corona Microwave beam(5d6 heat dmg)1610bp
Torso: Pilot 2 N/A
Boots: Mk. 7b Oracle targeting system(+2 ranged att) 1000bp

Total bp: 15410


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

I'll have a go if you've still got slots. Have the d20 Mod book & the Poly mag.

BTW, working on a Strong Hero 3/Mecha Shock Trooper 1


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 25, 2002)

Greetings!


   I'd love to be in this game!  Count me in if there's still room (please e-mail me)  Thanks


         --Mitchifer
               (FlyingTiger110@msn.com)


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

I am so, SO, *SO* in this game, Jarval.  I just picked up Mecha Crusade today at my FLGS, and have been drooling all over it.

I'll get a PC up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

*Here's the Tank*

*Mech Sgt. Lucas "Lil' Bear" Grainger*

*Strong Hero 3/Mecha Shock Trooper 1* [XP 6000]
*Starting Occupation:* Military
*STR:* 16
*DEX:* 16
*CON:* 14
*INT:* 12
*WIS:* 12
*CHA:* 10
*HP:* 29
*Def:* 16 [+3 Bonus, +3 Dex]
*Init:* +2
*BAB:* +4
*Fort:* +6 [+4 Base, +2 Con]
*Ref:* +4 [+1 Base, +3 Dex]
*Will:* +2 [+1 Base, +1 Wis]
*Rep:* +1
*AP:* 25
*Melee:* +7 [+4 BAB, +3 Str]
*Ranged:* +7 [+4 BAB, +3 Dex]
*Skills:*
--Jump +7 [+3 Str, +4 Ranks]
--Knowledge (Mecha) +5 [+1 Int, +4 Ranks]
--Knowledge (Tactics) +4 [+1 Int, +3 Ranks]
--Navigate +4 [+1 Int, +3 Ranks]
--Pilot +10 [+3 Dex, +7 Ranks]
--Repair +4 [+1 Int, +3 Ranks]
--Tumble +7 [+3 Dex, +4 Ranks]
*Talents:*
--Ignore Hardness
--Improved Ignore Hardness
*Feats:*
--Defensive Martial Arts
--Mecha Operation
--Mecha Weapon Proficiency
--Personal Firearms Proficiency
--Power Attack
--Simple Weapon Proficiency
--Two-Weapon Fighting
--Weapon Focus (H42a Excalibur)

*BB-82b "Bumblebee"*

*Large Mecha*
*Duralloy* [3000bp]
*Join w/Metabot* [1500bp]
*Slots:*
--Helmet: Pilot
--Torso: Pilot
--R. Arm: H42a Excalibur [4200bp]
--L. Arm: H42a Excalibur [4200bp]
--Shoulders: M-9 Barrage Chaingun [2145bp] (w/4 50rd ammo belts [160bp])
--Back: Ammo Storage (6 ammo belts [240bp])
--Boots: Ammo Storage (1 ammo belt [40bp])
*Total = 15485bp*

[No flight capability except with Metabot]

Background & description to follow shortly 

Any advice or criticism would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

*Child of the Colonies...*

*Yu Zhang*

*Male Human Fast Hero 3 / Mecha Ace 1*: HD 3d8+1d10+8; hp 32; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 18 (+3 Dex, +5 Defense), 19 in melee (as before, +1 Defensive Martial Arts); Melee non-lethal punch, +4 (1d3+2/crit 20/x2); Ranged laser pistol, +5 (2d6/20/x2, type laser, range 12m, ROF S, 10 cell magazine); Reputation 2; AL: Nation (Solar Colonies) Organiziton (SC Military); Action Points 25 (5+6+6+8); XP: 6,000; SV Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Drive (10/7), Knowledge (Mecha) (9/7), Knowledge (Tactics) (9/7), Pilot (11/7), Profession (7/7), Sleight of Hand (8/5), Speak/Read/Write English (-/2), Speak/Read/Write Chinese (native) (-/-), Tumble (10/7).

*Feats:* Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapons Proficiency, Improved Maneuverabilty.

*Occupation Features:*

_Miltary_
Skills:  Knowledge (Tactics), Pilot*
Bonus Feat:  Personal Firearms Proficiency
Wealth Bonus Increase: +1

*Class Features:*

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talent (Fast): Evasion.
Bonus Feat (Fast): Defensive Martial Arts.
Talent (Fast): Uncanny Dodge.
Mecha Dodge.

*Wealth:* +10 (+5 rolled, +1 occupation, +1 Profession, +3 level ups)

*Possessions:* Laser pistol*, spare cells (3)*, uniform*.  * = Requisitioned from the SCM.

*Capacity:*  58 lbs./116 lbs./175 lbs.

*Description:*  5'6", 140 lbs.  Age 18.  Black hair, brown eyes.  Yu is his family name; his given name is Zhang.

*History:*  Zhang is a child of the colonies, and has never seen Earth outside of his high school textbooks.  So, as he saw his family suffer under the demands of the homeworld that wasn't his home, Zhang became increasingly radical, even starting an anti-Earth student movement at his high school.  When war was declared shortly after he graduated, Zhang put his credits where his mouth was and enlisted in the Solar Colonies Military.  He showed a natural aptitude with mecha, and has quickly become one of the most talented pilots in his squad.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 25, 2002)

Jarval, I'd love too to be in this game, but I haven' got neither D20 Modern nor the mecha minigame yet. Let me know if it is too much of a problem.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

GWolf,
Sir Osis of Liver,
The Black Kestrel,
mirthcard,
Mitchifer,
garyh, you're all in.  I'll give you more details in my next post.


Sorry, I'll have to pass on you, creamsteak, Lichtenhart and Uriel_fire_of_Heaven, as I've already got six players (about the max I can handle).  On the other hand, I really like creamsteak's NPC idea, so if you're interesting in acting as an NPC at some point, then please post again or e-mail me.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

Would someone be interested is DMing another Mecha Crusade game?  There seems to be a fair amount of interest.

On the mech front, you have 15,500 Build Points to play with.  Build something suitable for general combat for starters, as I'll be running you all through a quick battle to get you (and me ) used to the mecha rules.

You'll be part of the military hierarchy, so one character will be the commanding officer for the unit.  If someone takes the Wing Captain advanced class, then they will be assigned that position, otherwise it'll be assigned randomly.  I should make it clear that this shouldn't be used as a way to boss the other PCs around.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

> On the mech front, you have 15,500 Build Points to play with. Build something suitable for general combat for starters, as I'll be running you all through a quick battle to get you (and me ) used to the mecha rules.




Is anything off limits or can we just get what ever we can with that many points?


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

*All the players in the house, I'm callin' out to ya!*

GWolf,
Sir Osis of Liver,
The Black Kestrel,
Mitchifer,
garyh,

What kind of mechas are you guys planning on building? I'm thinking a Huge Mecha, but if everybody else is going for Large, then I might change. There are so many options, I'm feeling a little bit swamped.  Just thought maybe we could give each other pointers…

Edited to add: Should we consider making a Metabot? If so, it would have 74,400 build points!  Does Jarval have anything to say about this idea?


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

*Constructicons, merge for the kill!!*



			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *What kind of mechas are you guys planning on building? I'm thinking a Huge Mecha, but if everybody else is going for Large, then I might change. There are so many options, I'm feeling a little bit swamped.  Just thought maybe we could give each other pointers…
> 
> Edited to add: Should we consider making a Metabot? If so, it would have 74,400 build points!  Does Jarval have anything to say about this idea? *




I've had the mini-game for about 18 hours, 8 of which I've been sleeping.  So, I'm not sure what type of mecha I'll be making just yet.   

That said, I'll probably do a speed  and maneuverability oriented mecha.  As for size, I'm not sure.  Probably Large, since I don't know if we can afford Huge yet.  The sample mecha in our BP range (the 10,445 BP Reliant and the 17,700 BP Saber) are both Large, so I think that's probably the way to go.  Otherwise, we may not have any BP to spend on weapons after buying the frame!!   

I do like the idea of a metabot.  If we go this route, I insist that the metabot be named Devastator.   Don't forget, if we do go with a metabot, someone should take the Metabot Leader feat.

EDIT:  Further, the metabot route will give us a way to compete against larger mechas, which is all the more important since we'll individually be piloting the smallest possible mecha frames.

EDIT II:  I might try to make my mecha transform as well.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

One quick point:  Your characters should be capable of operating without their mechas.  This isn't a specific criticism of any of the characters, just a note that not all missions you go on will be mecha based.



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Is anything off limits or can we just get what ever we can with that many points? *




Build what you like, I'm not fussed 



			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *What kind of mechas are you guys planning on building? I'm thinking a Huge Mecha, but if everybody else is going for Large, then I might change. There are so many options, I'm feeling a little bit swamped.  Just thought maybe we could give each other pointers…
> 
> Edited to add: Should we consider making a Metabot? If so, it would have 74,400 build points!  Does Jarval have anything to say about this idea? *




Either large or huge mecha could work, although huge mecha might be a little lightly armed.

You can do a metabot if you like, but you may find that several characters might not have a lot to do.  Command really is given over to one character in a metabot.

OTOH, if you only take metabot form when fighting something big, that could work better.  Really, it's up to you.  If you can make a metabot work, then go for it


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

I think the Metabot idea is cool too - although I'm not so sure I like "Devastator"  but it could grow on me. Head, Torso, Arms & Legs = 6 Mechas, right? (I'd prefer to be the Right Arm, if anyone wants to know  ) Also, I agree that we only use the Metabot if we need to fight something REALLY BIG! 

We could use a Wing Captain character, so maybe that person could take the Metabot Leader feat & the Head Mecha as well.

Regardless, if we want to make a Metabot, then we'll have to get everybody's agreement and then we'll all have to build it. So let's hear from everyone. GWolf, Sir Osis of Liver, The Black Kestrel & Mitchifer, this means you!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm not a huge fan of the meta bot idea, but if thats what everyone else wants i'll be ok with it.

For the moment iill ussume it's individual mecha, i'm going with large, probably try for a fast lightly armoured type deal. I need to lok things over agian though.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

I figured that the Metabot would be more of a novelty (ie. trying to use all the rules, cuz we can kinda thing), rather than "the plot device that saves their butts every episode, so why didn't they use it in the first place?" fallback like the 'Wave Motion Gun' on _Starblazers_ or the 'Fiery Phoenix' on _Battle Of The Planets/G-Force_. But we can drop the idea, too. I'm not heartset on it. Democracy rules in this situation for me.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 25, 2002)

*...*

not to rain on anyone's parade (hehe) I ahve to say Im not to keen on the idea of a metabot.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

OK, that's two for, two against. We've got six total. Crap, it's gonna be a three-three tie, isn't it?


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *One quick point:  Your characters should be capable of operating without their mechas.  This isn't a specific criticism of any of the characters, just a note that not all missions you go on will be mecha based.*




Hey, Zhang can, um...  Drive, too!! And use his laser pistol!!


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I figured that the Metabot would be more of a novelty (ie. trying to use all the rules, cuz we can kinda thing), rather than "the plot device that saves their butts every episode, so why didn't they use it in the first place?" fallback like the 'Wave Motion Gun' on Starblazers or the 'Fiery Phoenix' on Battle Of The Planets/G-Force. But we can drop the idea, too. I'm not heartset on it. Democracy rules in this situation for me.  *




...Or _Power Rangers_...

"Make my monster grow!!"


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OK, that's two for, two against. We've got six total. Crap, it's gonna be a three-three tie, isn't it?  *




Well, if that does happen, I suggest a 3-3 tie goes into "Nope" category.

I'd like to do a metabot, but if not, that's more points for me to make a nifty transforming mecha with, so I'll survive.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2002)

Jarval, as an avid mecha fan I'd love to role-play NPCs as needed. I'll be your buddy in that aspect if your up for that, as I've kinda wanted to test that aspect of PbP gaming. All you need to do is tell me what character to play and when, and I'll do such. This also allows me to be non-rules oriented.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Jarval, as an avid mecha fan I'd love to role-play NPCs as needed. I'll be your buddy in that aspect if your up for that, as I've kinda wanted to test that aspect of PbP gaming. All you need to do is tell me what character to play and when, and I'll do such. This also allows me to be non-rules oriented. *




Great!  Glad to have you aboard CS   It'll be after the introductory battle before you get an NPC role, but I'll try to work you into the first mission.  BTW, could you send me your e-mail addy?  It'll be the simplest way of sending you character info.


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

I just had a thought, Mirthcard.

Metabots combine _three_ to six smaller mecha.  Well, if we get just one more to go in, we can still get a metabot.  It'd just have fewer BP.  That'd still be interesting - half the team solo, half the team meta capable.  It might even be better, since that way we could meta and still have allies on the battlefield.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I just had a thought, Mirthcard.
> 
> Metabots combine three to six smaller mecha.  Well, if we get just one more to go in, we can still get a metabot.  It'd just have fewer BP.  That'd still be interesting - half the team solo, half the team meta capable.  It might even be better, since that way we could meta and still have allies on the battlefield.
> 
> Thoughts? *




Sounds good to me, garyh. I _might_ even switch my character around and make him a Wing Captain with the Metabot feat. 

I guess we just need to hear from The Black Kestrel and/or Mitchifer. Either (or both) of you guys game for some Metabot action?


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 26, 2002)

*Drat!*

I'm really miffed that I didn't see this in time to join before all the slots were full.  Ah well.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Drat!*



			
				Sparrowhawk said:
			
		

> *I'm really miffed that I didn't see this in time to join before all the slots were full.  Ah well. *




I'm seeing if I can get someone else to DM another mecha game, so you may not be out of luck.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2002)

Multiple games in the same universe with both player groups being on the same side could be super-entertaining to read.

Here is one thing that is just an idea off the top of my head involving a mecha based game...

One DM acts as the opposition coordinator. This DM is basically devoted to scheming on the grandious scale of the universe. He states where the opposition is, where it is going, and how it is doing that.

Then, there are the DMs for the player groups.  This is called the mission coordinator. These guys are basically relays. They only know a limited amount of stuff about the opposition (which the opposition coordinator reveals to the mission coordinator). Then, they create and run the missions. They inform the opposition coordinator of the results, how it was dealt with and such (the opposition coordinator would probably read the thread as well, but avoid posting too it).

Then you have the players... in thier own groups, talking to the Mission Coordinators and actually doing the actions.

I could easily act as an NPC under direct guidance of the Opposition Coordinator, that might know things that the mission coordinators do not know -or have been intentionally mis-informed about. As such, I could be VERY suprising at times, and create a certain veil of mystery for the Mission Coordinators...

Oooh... the possibilities. Then again, if Jarval doesn't like it... there is no reason to debate it. I'm just such a mecha fan after "piloting" in 6 or more campaigns that I get all these ideas flowing through my head at all times.


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

I really, _really_ like the idea of a dual, opposed party game.  Having Jarval be "mission commander" of the Solar Colony Military and a second DM as commander of the Earth Military is a spiffy idea, at least from this player's point of view.

Most of the time, the opposing squads are in different areas on different missions, but the occasional direct conflict between the two units...  wow.  WOW.  

Good thinking, CS!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 26, 2002)

I gotta say that's one heck of an idea CS. If it could be done i think it would be hella fun.


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 26, 2002)

Woo!  I'm in!  

 

Wow, the idea of opposing sides in the same universe sounds like a really cool idea!  I'm all for a meta-bot, as long as there's some individual mecha action going on too.  Anyway, a question about the military hierarchy.  I'm assuming that mecha pilots are officers, so maybe we could have a majority of us be lieutenants, with a captain in charge (more exp would be needed, in game terms and in 'real life' for a major I would believe).  So, any volunteers for the one in charge? (I don't mind if no-one else wants to)

Well, that's it for now.  I'm off to work on my character.

     --Mitchifer


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *Woo!  I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool, we've got ourselves at least a three part metabot!!

I think whoever ends up being the squad commander should aslo be the metabot leader.  It just makes the most sense, to me at least.


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 26, 2002)

Heya folks,

    I noticed that the Black Kestrel hasn't put up a character yet...and I haven't either for that matter.  Unless you've already made a character and have yet to post it, we should probably decide between us (maybe) who should be commander.  It might be best if the commander took a level of wing captain, unless we want to go with the random selection of the commander route.

Regardless of the confusion I'm creating, it doesn't really matter to me who's selected; I'm just trying to narrow down a character concept to fill in a "niche" with the rest of the wing.  Comments/Concerns?

Thanks


      --Mitchifer


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, Mitchifer, the only confirmed Metabot sub-pilots are you, me, and Mirthcard.  I've already gone the Mecha Ace route, Mirthcard has already gone the Shock Trooper route, GWolf and Sir Osis aren't interested in Metabot-ing, and we don't know if BK will wanna Metabot or not.

Therefore, I nominate Mitchifer to be our Wing Captain!!  

Any thoughts?


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

*Feel the sting...*

*Mecha: HT-82a "Hornet"
Pilot: Yu Zhang*

*Mech-Enhanced Male Human Fast Hero 3 / Mecha Ace 1*: HD 3d8+1d10+8+100; hp 132; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 12m, Fly 60m (good) (Delta (poor), Kestral (averge), Improved Maneuverabilty (good)); AC 25 (+3 Dex, +5 Defense, +6 Mecha, +2 Mecha Dodge, -1 Size), 26 in melee (as before, +1 Defensive Martial Arts); SQ: Hardness 15, Heat Resist 20, Laser Resist 20, Join with Metabot; Reach 4m; Melee slam, +7 (+2 BAB, +6 Str, -1 size) (1d8+6/crit 20/x2); Ranged Typhoon 240 laser cannon, +6 (+2 BAB, +3 Dex, +2 Oracle, -1 size) (10d6/20/x2, type laser, range increment 30m, ROF S); Reputation 2; AL: Nation (Solar Colonies) Organiziton (SC Military); Action Points 25 (5+6+6+8); XP: 6,000; SV Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2; Str 22, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Drive (10/7), Knowledge (Mecha) (9/7), Knowledge (Tactics) (9/7), Pilot (11/7), Profession (7/7), Sleight of Hand (8/5), Speak/Read/Write English (-/2), Speak/Read/Write Chinese (native) (-/-), Tumble (10/7).

*Feats:* Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapons Proficiency, Improved Maneuverabilty.

*Occupation Features:*

_Miltary_
Skills:  Knowledge (Tactics), Pilot*
Bonus Feat:  Personal Firearms Proficiency
Wealth Bonus Increase: +1

*Class Features:*

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talent (Fast): Evasion.
Bonus Feat (Fast): Defensive Martial Arts.
Talent (Fast): Uncanny Dodge.
Mecha Dodge.

*Mecha Details*

*Structural Features:*
Size:  Large (+8 Str, -1 size penalty to attack and defense, 100 bonus HP, 1d8 slam attack, reach 4m, base speed 12m)
Structure:  Refractalloy (15 Hardness, +6 Defense, 20 laser resist, 20 heat resist)
Options: Join with Metabot

*Components:*
Helmet: Pilot 1
Torso: Pilot 2
Back: K-2E Kestral maneuver wings (Improves flight from poor to average)
Shoulders: Mk 7b Oracle targeting system (+2 to hit with single ranged weapon)
Right Arm: Typhoon 240 laser cannon (10d6 laser damage)
Left Arm: Typhoon 240 laser cannon
Boots: D-8 Delta Thrusters (Fly 60m (poor))

*Cost:*
NA = Size:  Large
3,600 = Structure:  Refractalloy
1,500 = Options: Join with Metabot
NA = Helmet: Pilot 1
NA = Torso: Pilot 2
1,000 = Back: K-2E Kestral maneuver wings
2,000 = Shoulders: Mk 7b Oracle targeting system
3,400 = Right Arm: Typhoon 240 laser cannon
NA = Left Arm: Typhoon 240 laser cannon
4,000 = Boots: D-8 Delta Thrusters
*15,500 = Total BP Budget*

_Click here for Zhang's backstory and stats without the Hornet._


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

Now that I have my mecha up, perhaps Mirthcard and Mitchifer can go with the BE-82b "Bee" and WP-82c "Wasp."  Our metabot could then be the HV-82d "Hive." 

Seriously my mecha is all flight speed and one big ranged weapon, and Mirthcard's mecha for his shock trooper will most likely be melee based.  Perhaps Mitchifer's mecha should be balanced between the two, with our metabot a balanced mecha as well.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2002)

creamsteak, your idea is fantastic   I will, of course, be taking the role of Mission Coordinator (as I want to be the good guys ) so we'll need someone to be Opposition Coordinator.

The only problem I can see is that there will need to be a fair amount of communication between the Mission Coordinator and the Opposition Coordinator, and I live in a different time-zone to most of you folks.  But this is probably a problem we could work round.

So, any volunteers for Opposition Coordinator?


garyh, a nice looking mecha   And I like the "Hive" metabot idea, very fun.

One other point: I've started a character stats thread in Rogues Gallery.  Please post your character stats here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2002)

Hrm... I might have some surprise entertainment by the time the day is done... but I have a long game tonight...

so the surprise wouldn't appear till tomorrow.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 26, 2002)

Alright, Mitchifier!

Now we're gettin' somewhere. And I agree with garyh that we should have the Wing Captain be the Metabot pilot as well. 

In fact, I was going to originally create a Wing Captain, but I felt that my character D'Bruuhl in the Gobtales PbP (that I'm in with garyh) was already sort of a leader character and I wanted to play more a part of the crew on this one. 

Mitchifier, if you want to do that, go ahead. If not, I can switch my character around, no problem. However, if you decide to do so, remember to heed Jarval's advice on being the Wing Captain:



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *You'll be part of the military hierarchy, so one character will be the commanding officer for the unit.  If someone takes the Wing Captain advanced class, then they will be assigned that position, otherwise it'll be assigned randomly.  I should make it clear that this shouldn't be used as a way to boss the other PCs around. *




And also read the Mecha Crusade tips on running a military campaign. They liken it to the Star Trek model, where one character is in charge but all of the other characters get equal screen time and an equal voice. I don't think that the Wing Captain character needs to have anymore rank or experience than the rest of us.

As for the mechs, I really like the Hornet, Wasp, Bee thing garyh, but how about "The Swarm" instead of "The Hive" for the Metabot? It just seems more aggressive. "The Hive" could be our headquarters or something. If I stick with my Shock Trooper character, then I'll take the "Bee" mech, although I'll probably change it to "Bumblebee" so that it connotates a big insect that makes lots of noise and clumsily flys around. If I end up being the Wing Captain character, then I'll take the "Wasp."

But we still haven't heard from The Black Kestrel. He might want to be part of the Metabot too and/or the Wing Captain. So, let's hear from you, BK.


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *As for the mechs, I really like the Hornet, Wasp, Bee thing garyh, but how about "The Swarm" instead of "The Hive" for the Metabot? It just seems more aggressive. "The Hive" could be our headquarters or something. If I stick with my Shock Trooper character, then I'll take the "Bee" mech, although I'll probably change it to "Bumblebee" so that it connotates a big insect that makes lots of noise and clumsily flys around. If I end up being the Wing Captain character, then I'll take the "Wasp."*




Glad folks like my naming idea!!  I don't mind switching the metabot to the SM-82d "Swarm," I just chose "Hive" as a tribute to the "Hivemind" on these boards (it's a Meta forum joke).  Using the "Hive" as our headquaters is a good idea, though, since a "Hive" is a bit more of a place, an a "Swarm" is definitely a group made up of individuals.  _Angry_ individuals.  

One thing to watch for about switching "Bee" to "Bumblebee":  You might accidentally end up having a connotation of a small Autobot that transforms into a VW Beetle.  Of course, if you give him tha Advanced Transform feature, that'd be perfect.


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

One more thing, Mirthcard, Mitchifer:

How do we want to create our metabot?  Should one of use take the lead and then the other two comment?  If so, who'll be lead designer?  If not that method, how else would we do it?

I do think we should wait until all three mecha are posted so we can incorporate design elements from all three into the metabot - otherwise, I'd already be getting started!!


----------



## Mirth (Nov 26, 2002)

Take the lead, garyh. I'll be glad to provide input, but you seem to have a better grasp on things than I do, so I say you get the job. I'm just waiting until we hear from Mitchifier and The Black Kestrel before I do any more work on my character…


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 26, 2002)

I was origanally angling for a commad possition, but it really doesn't matter to much. I really don't want to take the wing commander class and there is logic behind the metabot leader doing it. also if everyone ends up going for the metabot deal i have no problem joining in.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry Sir Osis. Didn't mean to step on any toes, if you wanted to take the leadership role. Feel free to put a bid in and we as a group will decide, I guess.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 26, 2002)

> Sorry Sir Osis. Didn't mean to step on any toes,




No need to apologise, you didn't step on my toes at all. I'm absolutely fine with however the group wants to do it.


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 27, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I was origanally angling for a commad possition, but it really doesn't matter to much. I really don't want to take the wing commander class and there is logic behind the metabot leader doing it. also if everyone ends up going for the metabot deal i have no problem joining in. *




Heya, if you want to go for the leadership position, that's fine; I didn't mean to step on any toes either...  I just thought to follow Jarval's suggestion about the wing captain, someone who hasn't posted a character should make it so the others who had wouldn't have to re-do their characters.  So if you want it, just say so; I might make a weapon specialist kindof character if ya do.

Thanks

    --Mitchifer

Edit:  I just thought of this: instead of my possible weapon specialist character, we could both be leaders!  Read the post below for the details (I'll probably end up taking the Wing Captain class, but not necessarily be in charge of the entire wing per se)


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Now that I have my mecha up, perhaps Mirthcard and Mitchifer can go with the BE-82b "Bee" and WP-82c "Wasp."  Our metabot could then be the HV-82d "Hive."
> 
> Seriously my mecha is all flight speed and one big ranged weapon, and Mirthcard's mecha for his shock trooper will most likely be melee based.  Perhaps Mitchifer's mecha should be balanced between the two, with our metabot a balanced mecha as well.
> 
> Any other ideas? *




Dude, that idea sounds really cool!    So yeah, I can make more  of a balanced mecha to be part of the meta-bot.  

Oh, and one other idea.  Since we have six, we could probably divide ourselves in into flights of three each, alpha and bravo flights.  Garyh, Mirthcard, and I could make up one flight, considering that we make up a meta-bot, that would work out great.  The other flight would compose of Sir Osis, BK, and GWolf.  They could also do a meta-bot if they wanted (and we could have two), or they could have mechas that would do well for individual mission types.  This way, we could have leaders for both alpha and bravo flights.  I'm thinking that since I've been "nominated" (if that's the term I should use) for the meta-bot leader, I could be in charge of the flight with the "hive" meta-bot, while Sir Osis could be in charge of the other, and between one of us we could decide who's in charge of the entire wing.

Any thoughts on this idea?  Thanks


    --Mitchifer


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 27, 2002)

It isn't really important, but normally this is how mechs in battletech were broken down on the unit levels...

A Star is your basic unit of mechs. This is 1-5 mechs, and they can be any size class.

A Binary is an army. A Binary has 2 stars.

A Trinary is a large army. A Trinary has 2 Stars.

There are larger formations... clusters and such... but flights are reserved for aerospace fighters. Any terminology is fine by me, and my memories could be incorrect, but I'm curious as to how you want units broken down.


----------



## garyh (Nov 27, 2002)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *Dude, that idea sounds really cool!    So yeah, I can make more  of a balanced mecha to be part of the meta-bot.
> 
> Oh, and one other idea.  Since we have six, we could probably divide ourselves in into flights of three each, alpha and bravo flights.  Garyh, Mirthcard, and I could make up one flight, considering that we make up a meta-bot, that would work out great.  The other flight would compose of Sir Osis, BK, and GWolf.  They could also do a meta-bot if they wanted (and we could have two), or they could have mechas that would do well for individual mission types.  This way, we could have leaders for both alpha and bravo flights.  I'm thinking that since I've been "nominated" (if that's the term I should use) for the meta-bot leader, I could be in charge of the flight with the "hive" meta-bot, while Sir Osis could be in charge of the other, and between one of us we could decide who's in charge of the entire wing.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a great plan, Mitchifer!!  I like it.  And I'm glad you like the Swarm.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 27, 2002)

I like the ideas, Mitchifier. Let me make sure I've got this right. Mitchifier, you're going to take the Wing Captain position, right? So I can go ahead and finish fleshing out my Tank, right? Unless I hear otherwise, that's what I'll assume I'm doing.  I like the idea of my Shock Trooper being an NCO, too. Are we using Army, Navy or Marine rankings or something else altogether?

BTW, have you guys been keeping up with the other recruitment thread? I think creamsteak's out to kill us. We're toast, dude! Seven days? We're not gonna last seven hours, man!

And - O Black Kestrel, Where Art Thou?

There are a bunch of people jockeying to be a part of this game. If you want to secure your position, you had better post soon, methinks.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...Or Power Rangers...
> 
> "Make my monster grow!!" *




Do I smell a sig line? Anyone?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2002)

ACH!! NOW I find my Polyhedron 154
Dammit, and I could have been the Yellow Jacket, or the Dragonfly...or the Mantis...or the, oh well. I'll keep checking, you never know when someone will bite the big Las-Cannon Blast and you may need reinforcements.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *ACH!! NOW I find my Polyhedron 154
> Dammit, and I could have been the Yellow Jacket, or the Dragonfly...or the Mantis...or the, oh well. I'll keep checking, you never know when someone will bite the big Las-Cannon Blast and you may need reinforcements. *




Well, unless The Black Kestrel posts soon, we may have an empty slot...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 27, 2002)

A-hem


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *A-hem  *




We'll see if we can squeze you in as well, Licht


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *It isn't really important, but normally this is how mechs in battletech were broken down on the unit levels...
> 
> A Star is your basic unit of mechs. This is 1-5 mechs, and they can be any size class.
> 
> ...




Heya Creamsteak, I used to play Battletech too! (and still do to a lesser extent)  

I'm not quite sure what kind-of unit structure Jarval is looking for.  I just thought it would be easier to break them up into flights of three.

Thanks

      --Mitchifer


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 27, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I like the ideas, Mitchifier. Let me make sure I've got this right. Mitchifier, you're going to take the Wing Captain position, right? So I can go ahead and finish fleshing out my Tank, right? Unless I hear otherwise, that's what I'll assume I'm doing.  I like the idea of my Shock Trooper being an NCO, too. Are we using Army, Navy or Marine rankings or something else altogether?
> *




Heya Mirthcard, go ahead with the Tank idea; it complements our "swarm" meta-bot.  Just make sure it's big in melee, although I'm sure it will be.  I'm sure you could have a NCO be a mecha pilot, considering he has high enough rank; I was making an assumption that officers (not enlisted) piloted mechas, but just ask Jarval about this.  As for rank structure, I'm not sure what we're using either.  When I was using the terms "lieutenants/captain" and "flight", I was assuming Air Force (I'm in AFROTC, so it's what I'm familiar with, and techincally it goes wing-group-squadron-flight...flight made the most sense).  However, anything goes fine here too...we just need to hear back from Jarval (although wouldn't we much rather be "airmen" than "soldiers"?  ...ok, I'm somewhat biased).  

Also, I noticed that some of the characters posted have call signs, so it would be cool if all of them did.

     Thanks, talk to you guys later

     --Mitchifer


----------



## Mirth (Nov 27, 2002)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heya Mirthcard, go ahead with the Tank idea; it complements our "swarm" meta-bot.  Just make sure it's big in melee, although I'm sure it will be.  I'm sure you could have a NCO be a mecha pilot, considering he has high enough rank; I was making an assumption that officers (not enlisted) piloted mechas, but just ask Jarval about this.  As for rank structure, I'm not sure what we're using either.  When I was using the terms "lieutenants/captain" and "flight", I was assuming Air Force (I'm in AFROTC, so it's what I'm familiar with, and techincally it goes wing-group-squadron-flight...flight made the most sense).  However, anything goes fine here too...we just need to hear back from Jarval (although wouldn't we much rather be "airmen" than "soldiers"?  ...ok, I'm somewhat biased).
> 
> ...




I used to be in AFJROTC waaaaay back in the day, but I guess I made the assumption that we would be ground forces and not flight teams (grunts not flyboys), so I was thinking more Army or Marines. Plus, Trek was based on a Navy model, so that came to mind also. My character just seems more like a big, gruff but lovable sergeant type to me, so that's where the NCO idea came from.

Regardless, I'm working on my Mech now, but I sure would like some feedback once I post it. This is the first Mecha game I've been in, so any informed criticism would be great.

Seems like the team is really coming together, though. 

Jay


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2002)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *I'm not quite sure what kind-of unit structure Jarval is looking for.  I just thought it would be easier to break them up into flights of three.*




I prefer the flights of three, since we've got six players.  It makes it easier to handle than groups of five.  OTOH, we could use the Battletech structure for the Earth forces.



			
				Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *...As for rank structure, I'm not sure what we're using either.  When I was using the terms "lieutenants/captain" and "flight", I was assuming Air Force (I'm in AFROTC, so it's what I'm familiar with, and techincally it goes wing-group-squadron-flight...flight made the most sense).  However, anything goes fine here too...we just need to hear back from Jarval...*




I'm going with Air Force ranks, since as Mitchifer says, we're using Air Force terminology already.  I was going to assign you all First Lieutenant rank, with the exception of the wing leader, who will be a Captain.  Does this sound good with everyone?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, if I get in, I'll be 'Yellow Jacket', always my fave wasp/hornets anyways...although they sure do pack a wollup when they sting you (We had them in our honeysuckle bushes where I grew up in Phoenix).


----------



## Mirth (Nov 27, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I prefer the flights of three, since we've got six players.  It makes it easier to handle than groups of five.  OTOH, we could use the Battletech structure for the Earth forces.
> 
> ...




Flights of three is fine with me (rhymes  ). As I said before, I'd rather be an NCO (Non-Commisioned Officer) for my character, but I'm not dead set on it. If you want a refresher on enlisted ranks check out this link. I could either be a Staff Sergeant or perhaps a "Mech" Sergeant (instead of Tech Sergeant  ), moving up from there. I would think that one or the other of these would be equivalent with a 1st Lt. in the enlisted ranks, but Mitchifier would probably know better. It's been years since I knew this stuff. It's been a busy day today, but I hope to have all of my stuff up tonight or tomorrow.

Jay


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2002)

So was there any position I could get in with? (PC/GM/NPC/whatever) I've got the mecha crusade polyhedron.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2002)

I think I can fit all the people that want it into NPC slots.

Email me with your character concept you want to try out. If you want to be a colonist/earthist... and what kind of position you think you should play: Star Commander, Lance Commander, Specialist Pilot, Lance Member... etc.

Then I'll figure out how appropriate your character is for the game and I'll figure you into the current mission/campaign.

Currently I'm working on the maps still... and hopefully by this weekend I'll have my information completely prepared for Jarval, and most of the NPC characters will begin creating their mechs/characters for the game.

creamsteak@hotmail.com


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 28, 2002)

Heya Folks,

    I was busy making my character...until I ran into a snag.  I was looking at the wing commander's requirements, and I noticed "knowledge(strategy)."  They also didn't describe this skill, and it's not in the d20 modern book.  Now I'm thinking "why did they make this skill...sounds like 'knowledge(tactics)' to me."  So what do you think Jarval?  Did they mean to make this skill, or should they have made it tactics instead?  

Thanks for your help

    --Mitchifer


----------



## Uriel (Nov 28, 2002)

So, Jarval, is there actually space/spaces? for additional characters.I was thinking some sort of Scout/Recon Mech would be cool.


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 28, 2002)

One more question.


      I've completed my character and mecha (aside from my question about knowledge (tactics) and knowledge(strategy)...I just figured they were the same and put it down as knowledge(tactics) for now), but how exactly are we handling starting equipement (besides the mechas)?  One I get this stuff straightened out, I'll post him up.  Thanks


       --Mitchifer


----------



## Jarval (Nov 28, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I could either be a Staff Sergeant or perhaps a "Mech" Sergeant (instead of Tech Sergeant  ), moving up from there. I would think that one or the other of these would be equivalent with a 1st Lt. in the enlisted ranks, but Mitchifier would probably know better.*




I like the sound of Mech Sergeant, but on this one, I'm going to need some help.  I'm not sure how the NCO and Officer ranks compare to each other.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *So was there any position I could get in with? (PC/GM/NPC/whatever) I've got the mecha crusade polyhedron. *





			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *So, Jarval, is there actually space/spaces? for additional characters.I was thinking some sort of Scout/Recon Mech would be cool. *




Currently all player slots are filled.  But, unless Black Kestrel posts quite quickly after the Thanksgiving weekend, I'll open his slot up.  Since the only fair way to go about assigning this slot is by who posted first, Uriel_fire_of_Heaven will get it.



			
				Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *...until I ran into a snag.  I was looking at the wing commander's requirements, and I noticed "knowledge(strategy)."  They also didn't describe this skill, and it's not in the d20 modern book.  Now I'm thinking "why did they make this skill...sounds like 'knowledge(tactics)' to me."  So what do you think Jarval?  Did they mean to make this skill, or should they have made it tactics instead?*




I think this should have been Knowledge (tactics), as there has been a definite move to avoid adding extra Knowledge skills to d20 Modern.



			
				Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *... how exactly are we handling starting equipment (besides the mechas)?*




You can requisition guns, armor, ammo and the like from the Solar Alliance.  Buy other equipment as normal.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

Boards are finally back for me  I updated my character on the first page of this thread and posted it to the RG forum thread. Feedback?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 2, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Boards are finally back for me  I updated my character on the first page of this thread and posted it to the RG forum thread. Feedback? *




Interesting.  I hadn't really considered the idea of Two-Weapon Fighting with a mecha


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Interesting.  I hadn't really considered the idea of Two-Weapon Fighting with a mecha  *




Yeah, that took me awhile. Mecha Crusade is really weird when it comes to melee. They want Shock Troopers to be Strong Heros, but then they say that the Combat Martial Arts feats are no good in Mechs. WTF?!? So, I was forced to be a little inventive  And I had to choose between flight and some sort of ranged weapon. Chose the Chaingun because I figured if I needed to fly I could with the Metabot. Did I do the right thing, team? Anyone else with comments?


----------



## Mitchifer (Dec 2, 2002)

Heya fellas,


       I hope everyone had a good turkey day.  I've completed my character and mecha...but for some reason it won't let me post it    so I'm going to try again later sometime.  



> As I said before, I'd rather be an NCO (Non-Commisioned Officer) for my character, but I'm not dead set on it. If you want a refresher on enlisted ranks check out this link. I could either be a Staff Sergeant or perhaps a "Mech" Sergeant (instead of Tech Sergeant  ), moving up from there. I would think that one or the other of these would be equivalent with a 1st Lt. in the enlisted ranks




      I'm pretty sure something like that would work.  Typically jobs are divided up between officers and enlisted, but in showing enough talent you could end up in a mecha pilot position.  Being in such a position could possibly get you a commission in the long run (if you chose to accept it).  However, this isn't a fully fledged officer position, so you'd be expected to be more of a follower than a leader.  



> I'm not sure how the NCO and Officer ranks compare to each other.




      I'm not quite sure if you can make a direct comparison, but I'm going to do some research on it.

I hope that cleared up the water rather than muddying it.  I'm not exactly a military expert, but I'm working on it    ... so don't take my statements as an absolute truth.

         --Mitchifer


----------



## The Black Kestrel (Dec 2, 2002)

Moved myto character to Rogues gallery. Sorry about the lack of posting computer problems (desktop *and* laptop). 

BTW I'm currently AD US military (Army) so if you've any crazy questions run them my way. About piloting -- Warrant Officers and Commisioned Officers fly in the Army, also Crew Chiefs (enlisted)  take the helicopters out on test flights and such during and after maintenance. I work with some flyboys and can ask about the way the USAF does things.

I'm not interested in doing the Meta-Bot thing. Actually my character isn't the best pilot in the world. I can hang back and do long range support/ sniping. If you want on the ground commando style or investigative work give my charcter a call.


----------



## Mitchifer (Dec 2, 2002)

I dunno what the problem was earlier...but I've got my character and mecha posted finally here .

So now that that is done, what's the plan for creating the meta-bot?

    --Mitchifer


----------



## The Black Kestrel (Dec 2, 2002)

To asnwer the rank questions:  



> I'm not sure how the NCO and Officer ranks compare to each other.




and



> I'm not quite sure if you can make a direct comparison, but I'm going to do some research on it.




This is quick and dirty breakdown of an infantry platoon. A 1st or 2nd Lieutenant leads a Platoon. He is assigned a Sergeant First Class as his Platoon sergeant. A Staff Sergeant runs one of each of the 4 squads in the platoon. The squad consists of 2 teams. Each team is lead by a Sergeant or a Corporal with 3 Privates under him. 

A tank platoon is has the same top level structure and consists of 4 sections, the platoon sergeant and lieutenant each have their own tank with a gunner (a sergeant or coproral), loader and driver (both privates). The other 2 sections have Staff sergeants in charge of the tanks

A Captain runs a Company and has a First Sergeant as his strong right hand (he has an XO as well) . At all higher level echelons the top NCO is the Command Sergeant Major (battalion, brigade, division etc.)In the US Army you can work in a position up two pay grades higher than your current one.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> *So now that that is done, what's the plan for creating the meta-bot?*




I think garyh is supposed to take the lead on that...


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

The Black Kestrel said:
			
		

> *To asnwer the rank questions:
> 
> This is quick and dirty breakdown of an infantry platoon. A 1st or 2nd Lieutenant leads a Platoon. He is assigned a Sergeant First Class as his Platoon sergeant. A Staff Sergeant runs one of each of the 4 squads in the platoon. The squad consists of 2 teams. Each team is lead by a Sergeant or a Corporal with 3 Privates under him.
> 
> ...




So what does this mean for the Air Force ranks that we are using? Would it be conceivable that my character would be a Mech (Tech) Sgt.? Since we probably aren't going to have any enlisted in the group, should I just make my guy a Lt.? Does any of it really matter? I was just going for a flavor thing for my guy, so I could go either way, really.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2002)

The 'privates' under you could be your repair team/design team.

Just a thought.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The 'privates' under you could be your repair team/design team.
> 
> Just a thought. *




[Ahem]And thus endeth the conversation about the 'privates' under me...[/Ahem]


----------



## Jarval (Dec 2, 2002)

The Black Kestrel said:
			
		

> *Moved myto character to Rogues gallery. Sorry about the lack of posting computer problems (desktop and laptop). *




Glad to have you back.



			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *So what does this mean for the Air Force ranks that we are using? Would it be conceivable that my character would be a Mech (Tech) Sgt.? Since we probably aren't going to have any enlisted in the group, should I just make my guy a Lt.? Does any of it really matter? I was just going for a flavor thing for my guy, so I could go either way, really. *




As far as I'm concerned, the Mech Sgt. rank is fine.  It's not really a huge issue, and the Solar Alliance Military is looking for every mecha pilot they can get.



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The 'privates' under you could be your repair team/design team.
> 
> Just a thought. *




This is more or less the structure I was assuming.  Mechas require a lot of maintenance between missions, which is why I assigned officer ranks to the PCs.


----------



## The Black Kestrel (Dec 3, 2002)

Oops, my bad here is a rough list of enlisted pay grades and ranks for both the Army and the Air Force:

Rank	Army				Air Force
E-1:	Private (PVT)			Airman Basic
E-2:	Private (PV2)			Airman
E-3:	Private First Class		Airman First Class
E-4:	Specialist/ Corporal		Senior Airman
E-5:	Sergeant			Staff Sergeant
E-6	Staff Sergeant			Technical Sergeant
E-7:	Sergeant First Class		Master Sergeant
E-8:	Master Sergeant/ 1st Sergeant	Senior Master Sergeant/ 1st Sergeant
E-9:	Sergeant Major/ Command Sergeant Major	Command Master Sergeant


----------



## GWolf (Dec 3, 2002)

*Gregs Rank*

Well I'd Perfer to Be ither a

Speicalist,
Corporal, or
PFC (Private First Class)


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think garyh is supposed to take the lead on that... *




Now that I am back home (after travelling for Thanksgiving and Hanukah) and have seen the other Swarm-bots on the RG thread, I'll get to work on the Metabot.  Should have it up sometime Tuesday.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Jarval et al.,

I was just thinking - we oughta come up with a snazier name for our game than just "Mecha Crusade."  I had a thought:   "Mecha Crusade - Liberation."

Response?

And if you've got a name in mind, Jarval, have at it.  I just wanted to bring the subject up.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 3, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Jarval et al.,
> 
> I was just thinking - we oughta come up with a snazier name for our game than just "Mecha Crusade."  I had a thought:   "Mecha Crusade - Liberation."
> 
> ...




I like "Liberation".  Fits the game quite nicely.  How about we have some suggestions for a name for the game, and I'll pick the one I like best?


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I like "Liberation".  Fits the game quite nicely.  How about we have some suggestions for a name for the game, and I'll pick the one I like best? *




Sounds good to me.  I don't mind a little competition.


----------



## garyh (Dec 4, 2002)

Here's an interesting observation:  Up to six large mecha can from a gargantuan metabot.

Gargantuan mecha have 17 slots.

The pilot cockpit takes up two slots, and the copilot cockpits take up three each.

For those of you keeping score at home, this 6 mecha metabot would have an immense BP budget...  and every slot would be filled by a pilot/copilot.

 

Makes me think copilot cockpits we supposed to be 2 slots, especially since the sample metabot has 8 slots allocated for the five copilots.



EDIT:  I'm going to assume copilots take up two slots for the sake of our metabot.  I didn't run out of spaces, but it just makes things cleaner.


----------



## garyh (Dec 4, 2002)

The Swarm has now been posted.  Please comment on this thread, and I'll make any necessary adjustments.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 4, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *EDIT:  I'm going to assume copilots take up two slots for the sake of our metabot.  I didn't run out of spaces, but it just makes things cleaner.   *




Sounds like a good idea.  I don't see how you can justify a copilot taking up more room than the pilot...

I'll check over the Swarm later today, but from the quick glance I've had, it looks good.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2002)

Has anyone seen any offers to play the Earth's equivelent of Jarval? Mission Commander?

I'm curious because I have the day off school, and I could easily write up some neat stuff for this game... but are we going to have one MC or two?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

I may be willing to DM this, when I pick up the books I need for the Earth Forces, should be ready to go sometime next week, if thats a help to anyone.

Edit: Note. I'd rather play as an Earth guy or an NPC rather than DM but if noone else will I'll do it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

So, any comments on the Swarm, Mitchifer and Mirthcard?

Any word on when we'll likely get this game started, Jarval?

Oh, and *BUMP*!!


----------



## Jarval (Dec 5, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Any word on when we'll likely get this game started, Jarval?*




Not just yet, I'm afraid.  We're still working out the details (and non-details such as if we've got two games or not ), so not until after the weekend at the earliest.


----------



## garyh (Dec 6, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Not just yet, I'm afraid.  We're still working out the details (and non-details such as if we've got two games or not ), so not until after the weekend at the earliest. *




No prob, just wanted to make sure everyone was still paying attention.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, it's been a tough week. I'll have my character finished up by the end of the week.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 6, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *So, any comments on the Swarm, Mitchifer and Mirthcard?
> *




Swarm looks mighty fine to me. Although, by my calculations, you've got 348bp left you could spend (on what, i don't know  ).

15500 HT-82a "Hornet"
15485 BB-82b "Bumblebee"
15450 WP-82c "Wasp" 
---------
46435 total BP 
x .80
---------
37148 BP for SM-82d "Swarm"
-36,800 BP spent
---------
348 BP left

But you probably already knew this.

How does Bumblebee look to you? Am I at a significant disadvantage by not being able to fly? Should I switch out my chaingun for flight capability or leave it like it is?


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, Mirthcard, the only thing we can afford for 348 BP is another Mk 7a Oracle, but we already have one for each ranged weapon.  I suppose we could have one more as a back up, but I didn't see the need.  

As for the Bumblebee, I think the combination of no flight and only doing 3d6 damage at range might be an issue vs. flying opponents.

On the flip side, if you've just got the two swords and a 30m (clumsy) fly speed (the best you could afford), you'll be getting left behind by flying mechs quite a bit.

It's probably for the best to stick with what you've got and leave the flying to us.  I'll try to lure the enemy within range of your swords.  

EDIT:  I just realized all three Swarm pilots are from a Military occupation.  Perhaps we're some sort of elite team who's trained together?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 7, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *EDIT:  I just realized all three Swarm pilots are from a Military occupation.  Perhaps we're some sort of elite team who's trained together? *




Good idea


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok then, after some discussion in the chat room I have been convinced to take the role of the Earth DM-thingy-commander-whatever. I have the d20 Modern SRD and the Mecha Crusade article which I am currently reading. I like BattleTech but have never had the oppurtunity to play it (Own Mechwarrior 3 though  ). Also I recently saw the Gundam Wing series, most of it anyway, and realised the similarities here (very kewl series)  . 

Though I have no online DMing experience do I have a chance for the role?

Edit: I'll be back in the chat room about 8 hours from when this post has been made.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 7, 2002)

(This is totally OT, i'll edit it out if you want me to later)

Jarval, there's a spot open in the Dawn Under Union of Darkness game if you want it, but you have to make your char pretty soon.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Ok then, after some discussion in the chat room I have been convinced to take the role of the Earth DM-thingy-commander-whatever. I have the d20 Modern SRD and the Mecha Crusade article which I am currently reading...
> 
> Though I have no online DMing experience do I have a chance for the role?*




You've got the role!   We'll sort out the details in chat, and I'll send CS your e-mail addy so we can get the details down.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *(This is totally OT, i'll edit it out if you want me to later)
> 
> Jarval, there's a spot open in the Dawn Under Union of Darkness game if you want it, but you have to make your char pretty soon. *




Thanks Sollir, I'll go have a look-see   No need to edit out, this is an OOC thread after all.


----------



## garyh (Dec 8, 2002)

Woo hoo!!

2nd DM = that much closer to playing!!


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Woo hoo!!
> 
> 2nd DM = that much closer to playing!!
> 
> *




Why do I get the feeling you're a bit keen?


----------



## garyh (Dec 8, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you're a bit keen?  *




Maybe it's my doubled critical threat range?


----------



## Mirth (Dec 8, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe it's my doubled critical threat range?
> 
> *




Geek


----------



## garyh (Dec 8, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Geek  *




Absolutely.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm pretty sure my character is all finished. Finally.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I was just thinking - we oughta come up with a snazier name for our game than just "Mecha Crusade."  I had a thought:   "Mecha Crusade - Liberation."
> 
> Response?*




Just ran across this post, don't know how I missed it before. Anywho, here's my suggestion:

Mecha Crusade: *MARS ATTACKS!*


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just ran across this post, don't know how I missed it before. Anywho, here's my suggestion:
> 
> ...




I can't argue with brillaince.    Good thinkin', Mirthcard!!


----------



## Mitchifer (Dec 13, 2002)

Greetings all,


        *phew*  I'm finally done with exams.  Sorry I haven't had time to post.  Well, I'm glad to hear that the game is starting to getting on track, and I like "the swarm" mecha, good job!  Well, talk to you guys later.

           --Mitchifer


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Just ran across this post, don't know how I missed it before. Anywho, here's my suggestion:
> 
> Mecha Crusade: MARS ATTACKS!*




How can I not use that?


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can't argue with brillaince.    Good thinkin', Mirthcard!! *






			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How can I not use that?  *




Thanks guys. I guess I have my moments  It was either that or 

Mecha Crusade: Holy Crap! Creamsteak's out to kill us!!!!!

I just liked the other one better...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

Yeah, but the second one would be more accurate.


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Yeah, but the second one would be more accurate. *




Gentlemen, the gauntlet has been tossed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gentlemen, the gauntlet has been tossed. *



I'll try and get the Mission to Jarval by the end of the day.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'll try and get the Mission to Jarval by the end of the day. *




Mission Briefing received, looks good   I'm just e-mailing you a couple of questions.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mission Briefing received, looks good   I'm just e-mailing you a couple of questions. *




So, does this mean we'll actually get to _play_ soon?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *So, does this mean we'll actually get to play soon?   *




Indeed it does   I've just got one or two thing to clear up with CS, then the game should begin.  I'm guessing Wednesday or Thursday for a start date.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 16, 2002)

> Indeed it does  I've just got one or two thing to clear up with CS, then the game should begin. I'm guessing Wednesday or Thursday for a start date.




COOL!


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Indeed it does   I've just got one or two thing to clear up with CS, then the game should begin.  I'm guessing Wednesday or Thursday for a start date. *




Woo hoo!!

_Launch bay, prepare the Hornet for action..._


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

Jarval, checked my mail, and I don't have anything from you...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Jarval, checked my mail, and I don't have anything from you... *




Sorry, things got hectic at my end at just the wrong moment.  Check again in 10-20 minutes.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2002)

Check your Inbox CS, e-mail away


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

Got it and replied.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Got it and replied. *




Received and replied.  We're getting ever closer to the start of the game


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

And I re-replied.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2002)

CS, I've sent you another e-mail.  It's quite lengthy, but it's all in .txt format to keep the size down.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

And I replied.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2002)

Gentlemen, start your engines!

The game has just started over here.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Gentlemen, start your engines!
> 
> The game has just started over here. *




Wooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Mitchifer (Dec 20, 2002)

Heya Folks,

      Wooo!  The game started.  Excellent.  But just to clarify, did we agree to agree split up the command into the two flights, Alpha and Bravo?  Thanks


     --Mitchifer


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 20, 2002)

> did we agree to agree split up the command into the two flights, Alpha and Bravo?




you know iwas wonderin what the final outcome of the whole command deal was myself. I assume when you say alpha and bravo you're refurning to the non meta bot guys and the meta bot guys.


----------



## Mitchifer (Dec 20, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> you know iwas wonderin what the final outcome of the whole command deal was myself. I assume when you say alpha and bravo you're refurning to the non meta bot guys and the meta bot guys. *




    Yes, I am referring to one flight being meta-bot capable, and the other not.  I am in command of the meta-bot flight, and you of the other.  However, I don't think we really decided on who was in charge of the whole wing....or did we?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 20, 2002)

> However, I don't think we really decided on who was in charge of the whole wing....or did we?




not really sure myself. Does anyone remeber?


----------



## Priest (Dec 24, 2002)

Wanted to let CS know that I can draw maps for him, and give an example


----------



## Priest (Dec 24, 2002)

another example


----------

